# Central Jersey dendro meeting/show



## Jason DeSantis

After speeking to a couple people at the meet I would like to have another meet in september. This time I think it would be nice to do it more along the lines of a show/meeting. I have plenty of room and I can setup some tables for people to bring what they want to sell. Maybe we can get a couple vendors or bigger breeders to come. I also checked on kingsnake and the best weekend would probably the first weekend in september. Let me know what you think.
Jason


----------



## Bob Fraser

Jason,
Sounds good to me!! Thanks again for delivering my order.
Cheers
Bob Fraser


----------



## DCreptiles

i happen to think thats a great idea it gives ppl a chance to bring (more) stuff and have a place to keep it and it gives ppl a chance to gather more money together and get some higher end stuff moving and for some cash to exchange hands. i like to see alot of buying selling and trading going on. after sept ill start my froggy AA meetings at my house for anyone that would like some "self help" with dealing with their frog habbit lol. because we all know i need it! but will be there regaurdless behinde a table or just walking aorund. are we at least getting toasted this time?

-Derek


----------



## BBoyette

Sounds Great! Bob another trip to hersey park? Hahaha


----------



## kingnicky101

Sounds good for me, see you there! I am looking for chocolate leucs, standard leucs, or terribilis, if anybody will be selling them at the meet. Also does anybody remember who was selling standard leucs for 25 bucks a pop at Jason's last meet? I forgot who it was and and I need more for my huge hex vivariam


----------



## Jason DeSantis

My wife told me to rent a tent and some tables. Hopefully we can get enough interest and do this. If I were to go the tent route I would probaly just charge a couple bucks for the table or something like that. Not interested in making money on it but maybe just get a couple bucks back. Thoughts?
Jason


----------



## ChrisK

Jason DeSantis said:


> My wife told me to rent a tent and some tables. Hopefully we can get enough interest and do this. If I were to go the tent route I would probaly just charge a couple bucks for the table or something like that. Not interested in making money on it but maybe just get a couple bucks back. Thoughts?
> Jason


Sounds good cuz you got a huge yard/greenhouse and tons of plants etc, but after thinking about it -

People go to the big shows either to browse reptiles/products or to buy stuff from a specific vendor, but there's also such volume of people that the smaller breeder/vendor might make some good money. Black Jungle probably cleans up at WP since that's the only chance people get to buy big exo terras, tree fern etc (I know they make enough off of me each couple of months), like you probably would at your place, but most people who would get a table would probably be competing with each other to sell stuff like fruit fly cups or something just to us, while they could easily just sell their frogs thru the classifieds on here.

On the flip side, it would be so much easier for people to buy frogs they were considering since they could see them before buying and not need to deal with shipping etc - also they could go with the mindset of "I want some frogs so let's see what's there" and pick stuff up on impulse -

If noone really depends on making any real money the first time then it might be worth as an experiment right?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I dont think anyone would get rich either. Its more of a chance for some people to bring frogs they are breeding and sell and trade them. I like the trading part the best. Well we got some time so any and all comments are welcome.
Jason


----------



## DCreptiles

sounds to me its just a meet but on a much larger scale where its like all that stuff you dont normally want to lug or bring to meets is now encouraged to bring them and this is well in advanced so people can put some exrea money together to really get stuff circulating. but i dont know if everyone is like me but i buy on impulse i bring cash and if i see something i like and what not i get it if its a good deal and worth the purchase. and like jason said i do perfer the trading route. but not everyone is breeding and selling stuff eveyrone wants to its harder for the newbs to get good trades in. so bring your cash everyone it should be a fun expierence. i know last time at jasons house alot of buying and selling went on and i came home with some really nice stuff.

-Derek


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well I certainly dont want to get anyones hopes up. This would of coarse depend on who wanted a table the amount of people coming and of coarse the weather. Even just for a meet I can setup about 5 tables in the basement plus I have the kitchen and dining room tables. Plenty of room outside if it were to be a wet weekend.
Jason


----------



## Julio

this club will turn out to be a better shwo then the white plains show fairly soon.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Sounds great! Maybe I will finally be free for a NJ meeting....

Jeremy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Julio said:


> this club will turn out to be a better shwo then the white plains show fairly soon.


I dont see the problem in that.


----------



## Philsuma

Go Jason,

You have a good place for meetings and a huge yard.

I'll come just to hand-shop your Brom greenhouse!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> Go Jason,
> 
> You have a good place for meetings and a huge yard.
> 
> I'll come just to hand-shop your Brom greenhouse!


Which seems to grow every day.


----------



## Junito

I'm interested in going sounds like alot of fun and a good way from noobs like me on the site to meet some of you guys/gals. Oh and I will be looking for mantellas.


----------



## ggazonas

Junito said:


> I'm interested in going sounds like alot of fun and a good way from noobs like me on the site to meet some of you guys/gals. Oh and I will be looking for mantellas.


pm stemcellular, he is a big mantella keeper on the board here


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So is the first weekend in september good for everyone? I think its the 6th which is saturday.
J


----------



## GBIII

Yikes... Labor Day weekend?


----------



## Julio

GBIII said:


> Yikes... Labor Day weekend?


I agree, not a good weekend to do it on, last hooray before the summer ends.


----------



## ggazonas

Plus I believe shawn Harrigntons meeting is the previous week


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I think hamburg and white plains are the next 2 weeks after that. So maybe at the end of september.
Jason


----------



## Julio

The end of septtember soudns good.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Ok just checked and how about september 26th. Its a saturday and no shows or holidays.


----------



## Philsuma

As long as I'm still in country......I'm there.


----------



## GBIII

Definitely have a good shot to make that one..... pending my son's football schedule.


----------



## ggazonas

That will work, it will put some distance in between Shawns meeting and ours.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Ok so saturday the 26th of september it will be. I most likely will do it outside but of coarse it depends on the weather. That time of the year is perfect too, low 70s.
J


----------



## BBoyette

I'll be there!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just wanted to throw this out and see if anyone has a male standard fant from Meyers line. I would like to do something before the meet. I figured some locals might look at this before the wanted section. I also have a proven pair of summersi for trade or sale if anyone is interested.
J


----------



## eos

Hey guys... new member here... from north NJ (Downtown JC/Hoboken area). I'll be trying my hardest to make the meet next month.

Just wanted to pop my head in here and say hello!

What time does these meetings usually begin?


----------



## ChrisK

Usually around 12pm, 1pm


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah probably around noon to about 6pm. Anyway wanted to throw out that I can get the cases of fly cups again if anyone is interested. The more I know in advance the better for me. I will have extra but to make sure you get some please let me know. Also I am going to give away something small to everyone who comes this time so a nice list of whos coming in the weeks to come would be great.
Jason


----------



## DCreptiles

Jason you already know Eli and i will be there and i also Believe Gon is going.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Man I know I dont have to count you.
J


----------



## pa.walt

i should be there.


----------



## DizzyD

I will do my best, but my best hasn't been good enough lately(1 for 2mtgs). Looking forward to it and I won't allow myself to miss it this time...


----------



## DCreptiles

anyone bringing anything interesting? i know alot of ppl useually bring stuff by request only but i always say i buy spur the moment lol i see something i like the price is right befor i know it im in the car ride home going.. damn why did so and so have to bring this.. grrrr lol.


----------



## BBoyette

Count me in.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I just wanted to let everyone know that everyone is welcome. If you want to come and have to watch your kids or whatever, bring them. My son had a great time last time with the other children that came. All I ask is to have everyone be honest because I am opening my home and greenhouse for people to look around and I cant be everywhere at the same time.
J


----------



## eos

Anyone like Sam Adam's summer ale? I think it's an appropriate flavor to close the summer. Show of hands.. summer ale.. yay or nay?


----------



## DCreptiles

Jason DeSantis said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that everyone is welcome. If you want to come and have to watch your kids or whatever, bring them. My son had a great time last time with the other children that came. All I ask is to have everyone be honest because I am opening my home and greenhouse for people to look around and I cant be everywhere at the same time.
> J



words of a great and humble host.


----------



## toxicterribilis

eos said:


> Anyone like Sam Adam's summer ale? I think it's an appropriate flavor to close the summer. Show of hands.. summer ale.. yay or nay?



I Like BoOooOOoooOOOooze......... Any Flavor !


----------



## toxicterribilis

Jason It Was Great To See Ya Today... 
I'll Be At The Meet w/ The Little One And A Case Of Franziskaner Weissbier.....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah let me know how that media works out for you.
J


----------



## GBIII

Hey Jason,

I should be able to make this one... Still a long way off but so far no conflicts...for once..


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So we are a little less then a month away. Just wanted to see if there is any interest of doing any tables for a mini show. I will have frogs for sale but looking maybe for some others who have breeding groups, juvies and adults for sale. I am not trying to push anything but I would need to know in advance if any larger breeders were coming so I can setup something. Let me know.
Jason


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I don't think I'll have much for sale by then, so no tables for me.


----------



## Julio

I know i won't, i think its best if we just do what we usually do, just bring what you have for sale, no table needed for anyone.


----------



## Philsuma

Could we bring our own tables?

Save you the trouble...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah but most people only bring what they are trading or selling. I was hoping that setting up some tables would help bring some more frogs up for sale and induce more trading. Hopefully some people can bring extras that are not spoken for to make trades.
J


----------



## Philsuma

I see.....you have the right idea.

The last couple MADS meetings - Scott Menigoz and George's house were pretty cramped and didn't have the space to display too much other than a few frogs and deli cups.

More room and a large area to set stuff up will def induce people to bring more stuff....no doubt.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> I see.....you have the right idea.
> 
> The last couple MADS meetings - Scott Menigoz and George's house were pretty cramped and didn't have the space to display too much other than a few frogs and deli cups.
> 
> More room and a large area to set stuff up will def induce people to bring more stuff....no doubt.


I guess thats what I was getting at.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Ok, so I will probably just setup a couple tables in the basement and in the house then. If anyone is interested in any plants besides broms please let me know soon so I have some time to get them in and aclimated.
J


----------



## eos

Aside from broms.... I'll be looking for some ferns that stay small enough for a 20L ... Basically whatever will look good in a 20L, I'll be on the lookout for.


----------



## asch803

I will have a few frogs ready for sale. I have 4 or 5 variabilis (inibico) ranging from 2 months old to about 5 months out of the water - looking for $70 each. 

I've also got at least 1 orange/red basti pumilio (there may also be another older froglet in the tank still and 3 or 4 younger froglets not yet ready) that is about 4 or 5 months out of the water - i am looking for $110 for him. These are all F1's (the parents are wild caught imports).

I also may have a few hawaiian froglets - a few from captive bred parents and a few from wild caught parents.

Let me know. 

Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just wanted to let everyone know that even though we got some bad news yesterday the meeting date should still be good. If for some reason I have to change it I will post it in advance so everyone can readjust there schedules.
J


----------



## BBoyette

Hope all is well up your way!


----------



## pa.walt

i am sure if you have to cancel everyone on here would understand. hey family comes first.
walt


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I am sure they would as well. I plan on still having it and unless things go really down hill everything will still be on.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

hey Jason seems like everyone isnt going to have much for major sales and trades so maybe just some community table space should do us all some good. i even plan on bringing a few things out. and i hope all is well at home and things are ok.

im also at the meet going to be looking for the following.

a calling male solarte
a pair or group of inters
a female orange lamasi
and what ever ppl have in terms of tads and froglets in groups for really great prices of course! 

im moving stuff around making some room and getting rid of some geckos so that means more frogs. im looking for more trades then purchases but ill buy if the price is right.

cant wait to see everyone there.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Thats what I was planning Derek. I will end up just setting up a couple tables for people to display what they want to sell.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason,

Hope things turn out better for you. I'll be at the meeting and will buy some stuff.

Phil


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> Jason,
> 
> Hope things turn out better for you. I'll be at the meeting and will buy some stuff.
> 
> Phil


Thanks guys, we should pull through this just fine(hopefully). I also wanted to mention that if anyone is coming to the meet please buy would you would have bought originally. I dont want everyone to buy stuff they dont want and dont need.
J


----------



## eos

There's no such thing as something we don't need... there's always a use for something even if it's not at the present time...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

What I am trying to say is everything will be fine and I want the meet to be just like the ones in the past. Feel free to buy what you want but I dont want anyone to get anything they dont want because of my situation. Ok I am done talking about this now.

If anyone is looking for any specific broms please let me know and I will do my best to have it for you. I planned on getting some new plants also so any recommendations on that would be great also. I will need to know in advance for anything special so please let me know soon.
Jason


----------



## ChrisK

Anyone want a 55 (or 65 maybe, but probably 55) gallon acrylic hex tank? I got it a long time ago, it was pretty scratched up. I started the acrylic scratch removal process, up to the point of using all the different "sandpapers" that come with it so now it looks kinda cloudy instead of scratched. There was just a small opening on top so I got it cut out a lot larger so that most of the top is open now, I was gonna make a hinged glass lid for it. I got so many Exo Terras and Zoo Meds now, some even still in the box, that I don't want to deal with it anymore, with all these ready to go tanks here. It would make a great plant grow out tank or be a good project for someone who wants a big tank and is willing to work on it to continue the scratch removal process. It comes with the wooden stand with the door on it for storage, these go for like 500-600 new, this one is WORTH NOWHERE NEAR THAT THOUGH, basically the exact same tank as in this thread - looking to trade it for something(s):
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...rst-construction-journal-60g-hex-acrylic.html

It has 3 blue sides though kinda like this one, blue instead of black: 
55 Gallon 25 x 24 Hexagon Aquarium by TruVu


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just wanted to let everyone know the the meeting is definately on as we got some really good news yesterday. Cant wait to see all my frog buddies again.
J


----------



## GBIII

That's Great to hear Jason!!!!!!

Looking forward to making the trip.

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So whos coming? I have some supplies and plants to trade and maybe some frogs. I also have a nice shipment of less common jewel orchids coming in next week. I will have some nice brom packs as well as some planted big broms and feeder insects.
J


----------



## Julio

i shoudl be there.


----------



## Philsuma

I'm back in Pa...so....I'm coming.

.......looking for car pooling situations too......


----------



## ChrisK

Jason what kinds of supplies and insects? I just wanna know what I should NOT buy at White Plains, looking for stuff like frog safe mounting pins, driftwood, tree fern, cork bark, dendro pods, isopods, etc


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have some cork bark but not a ton. Also I will have a couple types of springs, flies and isopods.
J


----------



## ggazonas

you know you'll see me there


----------



## JeremyHuff

Look like I will finally be able to make it. Looking forward to finally putting faces with names. I may bring my 2 girls (4 and 1) if that is OK. Will there be other kids?

Also have a couple azureus froglets if anyone is interested. I am up for trades/offers.

Jeremy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

My sons are 1 and 6 so that would be just fine.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Forgot to mention I will have a ton of broms and some nice potted adults like galaxy and little faith. Also I plan on having a bunch of rare jewel orchids.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

wow we are comming down to the wire looks like we are going to have a good turn out.. ill be bringing eli's son with me but its still up in the air if she will be feeling well enough to go. i hope to get some good trades going. also will have some stuff for sale and trades. and a side note will anyone have a nice morph female crested gecko at least 10 months of age.


----------



## eos

This past week took forever to get to the weekend because of the anticipation for WP..... now this week ahead is gonna be even longer!!! Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah but after friday you still have to wait another week


----------



## eos

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah but after friday you still have to wait another week


LOL! You know... I just realized this last night when me and my girl were talking about this weekend... and she said "yeah it's my friend's bday" and I knew her friend's bday is on the 19th... so I was like... "noooo.. 2 weeks!?"

So yeah... Is it next Friday yet?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just wanted to remind everyone that the meet is saturday september 26th. There has been some confusion so I just wanted to clear it up. Also my address is 134 pennsylvania ave in flemington, nj 08822 so everyone can get there directions together. I will post my phone # a day or so before the meet.
J


----------



## eos

I have an adult female Tokay Gecko up for grabs... if anyone wants it... 25 bucks or trade for some supplies... I've had it for a couple of years.... eats like a beast.... and it's a devil. lol... she's a biter. Let me know in advanced so I can pack her up, feed, etc.


----------



## ErickG

I have the following to trade at the meet:

(2) unsexed nominat leucomelas - about 1 year old
(3) panamanian auratus - 8 months old
(3) guyana leucomela froglets (~2 months OOO. Not sure if I'm going to bring these guys so its based on interest). Parents are F1 from SNDF's first shipment.

Looking for female Patricia tinc, and other tincs. 

Thanks.
Erick


----------



## GBIII

I'm planning on being at the meeting and will have the following for sale/ trade.

1ea Costa Rican auratus 6+ months
8ea cobalt froglets 2-3 months ootw
lots of Stewart line blue leg vent froglets 2+ months ootw
a couple probable pairs of blue leg vents 5-6 months old
I can also bring 1.0.1 Veradero imi's if the right offer is made. I believe they are a pair but can't guarantee just yet. These are from Understory Ent. import 5/09.

George


----------



## JeremyHuff

I'm looking to try some bean or flour beetles if anyone has some available.

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have some bean beetle cultures I started a couple weeks ago. I will also have micro springs and fruit fly cultures for sale if anyone is interested.
J


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

ErickG said:


> I have the following to trade at the meet:
> 
> (2) unsexed nominat leucomelas - about 1 year old
> (3) panamanian auratus - 8 months old
> (3) guyana leucomela froglets (~2 months OOO. Not sure if I'm going to bring these guys so its based on interest). Parents are F1 from SNDF's first shipment.
> 
> Looking for female Patricia tinc, and other tincs.
> 
> Thanks.
> Erick


Erick do you have pics of the banded leucs?


----------



## eos

Jason DeSantis said:


> I have some bean beetle cultures I started a couple weeks ago. I will also have micro springs and fruit fly cultures for sale if anyone is interested.
> J


I'll pick up some springs... you got any sowbugs?


----------



## ChrisK

Last call on that 55 gallon acrylic hex, I'm probably gonna get rid of it within a day or so if noone wants it


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I do have 2 types of woodlicw but dont know if I will have any for the meeting or not.
J


----------



## eos

That's cool... springs are good too


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just to give some notice, I plan on getting some burgers and dogs. If anyone wanted to bring some chips and some drinks it would be appreciated. As always bring any beverage you would like to drink IE beer.
J


----------



## ErickG

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> Erick do you have pics of the banded leucs?


I'll try to get some pictures, Andy. 

As it turns out, I'm not going to be able to make it this weekend. =T


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Is anyone interested in 20g talls or 29g tanks. I found a guy on craigslist with a bunch and he is selling them for $15 each. They have all been used and the 29s have holes in the bottom but if you use them as a vert then it wouldnt be an issue. I just dont want to drive to south Jersey for a couple tanks. Let me know in the next couple days if anyone is interested.
J


----------



## eos

So just double checking... if I get there around noon... I won't be too early? Turns out my girlfriend has work this sat and I have to pick her up by 3:30-ish.... and it's about an hour away from you.


----------



## BBoyette

Jason DeSantis said:


> Is anyone interested in 20g talls or 29g tanks. I found a guy on craigslist with a bunch and he is selling them for $15 each. They have all been used and the 29s have holes in the bottom but if you use them as a vert then it wouldnt be an issue. I just dont want to drive to south Jersey for a couple tanks. Let me know in the next couple days if anyone is interested.
> J


I maybe interested in two of the 20g talls...does anyone know how many 20g verts you can put on each shelf on a 48" 5 tier rack?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Noon is good.
J


----------



## rollinkansas

If all works out well, I may take the trip with Mike K.


----------



## DCreptiles

I have some azureus froglets I'll prob bring if anyone is interested let me know. I no longer have the leucs and the vents are spoken for. Jason if you need me to bring anything specific pm or just call me


----------



## ggazonas

MaxB22 said:


> I maybe interested in two of the 20g talls...does anyone know how many 20g verts you can put on each shelf on a 48" 5 tier rack?


if they are 20 G talls then you can fit 12, thats if you do them vertically


----------



## JeremyHuff

ggazonas said:


> if they are 20 G talls then you can fit 12, thats if you do them vertically


Depends on the height between shelves. Don't forget lighting...I have one of the 5 shelf 48" wide systems and there really isn't enough room to have 10 gal. and lighting on each shelf. I split the shelving into two (the uprights are 2-piece) and that gave me much more space and now I can have vert tanks on the top.

Jeremy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

OK so I have burgers and dogs and Jeffr said he would bring some pulled pork. I need some people to bring soda, water and chips so please pm me with what you can bring. I have plates and cups so I am good there.
J


----------



## ggazonas

Sounds like a party. Looks like we'll have some great fall weather Saturday


----------



## BBoyette

Jason, ill take two of the 20g highs.
Also just a rundown on what frogs everyone will bring or could bring.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Hi Guys & Gals,
On the fence for Sat. but I've got some stuff for sale or trade see my posting on the trade forum. I can have someone make the delivery or will make it myself!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have a 1.1.1 trio of intermedius I would be interested in selling. They are Tarlton line and come in a 10g vert. Asking $250 for the 3 and viv.
J


----------



## BBoyette

Do you have any pics Jason?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will see if I can take some today.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

damn it jason why did you have to go and say that.. those inters are sexi.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Come on Derek you never have enough frogs.

Still looking for some people to bring drinks and snacks.
J


----------



## Adven2er

Jason,

I'm pretty sure I'll be coming, with two friends if that's OK.
I'll be bringing some sodas and snacks. I have a few plant cuttings to trade and maybe some Leuc tads if anyone is interested. 

This is my first meeting so I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Sure, the more faces the better. How much soda are you going to bring?
J


----------



## Philsuma

No peeps from Central Pa wheelin' ?

Gotta get a car pool going!


----------



## Adven2er

I can bring a couple of cases of soda. My friend Robin will bring some dip or side dish. My other friend Brian makes pizza for a living maybe he can bring a tray of Old Forge style pizza.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

That should be just fine. Just need someone to bring a case of water and we will be all set.
J


----------



## rollinkansas

Jason DeSantis said:


> That should be just fine. Just need someone to bring a case of water and we will be all set.
> J


I got that covered.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Nice! Well then we are all set.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

2 days away now so here is my address and phone number so everyone can there plans settled.
134 Pennsylvania Ave
Flemington, NJ 08822
908-442-4022 cell
Just a reminder that everyone is welcome and if you would like to bring your children please do. I have a 6 year old son who loves to play outside. Also I have 2 driveways, one is for the house and the second is a gravel driveway that goes the length of the property. If people cant find room in the paved driveway I will have the gate open and you can park all the way down the gravel driveway. Actually in the back of the property there is a small parking lot that can hold about 10 cars so if you run out of room please park back there. See you all here.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

A couple other things I forgot to mention, please dont park under the maple tree in the back. It has been droping branches lately and I dont want anyones car to get dented. Also please use the basement door on the left side of the house to get into the frog room. We also will have name tags so you can write down your name along with your dendroboard name. There will be some new people this time and would help everyone with names. Last thing, if you are coming in from rt. 31 north going south you will have to make a left into the dunkin donuts parking lot to get to my street. I do it all the time so nobody will say anything.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Not looking good......no carpooling from my area.....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

How far is Pottstown from you? George is coming from there.
J


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> How far is Pottstown from you? George is coming from there.
> J


1 hour + away.....already spoke to George. He said he has swine flu and may still be contagious...

JK....he said he was just getting over being sick and didn't know how long he would be there for.

Still a possibility.....


----------



## GBIII

Phil,

Now you owe my boss a new key board.... I just spit my drink all over it...

George


----------



## BBoyette

Looks like I may be the only one coming all the way from Maryland, I havent heard anything back from Bob...I think Lee may be busy but Im not sure.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have one solarte available (it has some spots too), if someone wants it I'll need to know now so I can catch it from the tank.


----------



## ggazonas

I have one tinc froglet 2 1/2 mos OOTW if anyone is interested. I'll have 2 more available in a month or so. They are from unrelated parents


----------



## Philsuma

...I shudder at the thought of NOT being able to hand-shop Jason's brom greenhouse !

Home many times can you actually handle and select the "perfect brom" ? Heck, you can even fill it with water to make sure it doesn't leak !

What more ya need? 


(cough) swine (cough)........


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Not coming Phil?


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> Not coming Phil?


gonna have to decide at the last minute......2.3 hour drive.....gas.....

I really would like to attend.....we'll see.


----------



## BBoyette

Philsuma said:


> gonna have to decide at the last minute......2.3 hour drive.....gas.....
> 
> I really would like to attend.....we'll see.


ahhh, I got a 3hour drive from my place and im still going


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have a really good selection of broms right now Phil. I also picked up 250 rare jewel orchids


----------



## Bob Fraser

Just confirmed I'm coming up with Brandon, Leaving Nottingham Md 21236 at 9:00 am
Phil & Dan or anybody-else ( in the area ) you are then welcome to join us! The "Baltimore Express" to Jason's. I can't stay for long a couple of hours then rolling.

Looking for the following frogs:

(2) Male Blue & Black Auratus
(1) Female Vanzollini
(1) Female Citronella
Leuc. tadpoles 
Azureus tadpoles
Let me know something soon please!!
See you on Sat.
Fraser
P.S. I'm bringing some Fudge Brownies, maybe the milkman will bring 2% for all!!


----------



## BBoyette

Thanks Bob!!!


----------



## kingnicky101

Sweet! Count me in on some of those jewel orchids!


----------



## GBIII

Hey Bob,

I have a few azureus tads but they are the first out this pair and I'm a bit leary of selling them just in case... I do have TONS of cobalt tads if they would interest you.

How are the vents you got from me at Scott's?

George


----------



## asch803

I'll may be bringing a 5 month old orange/red f1 basti froglet and 3 variabilis froglets (inibico). If anyone is interested, let me know so i make sure to bring them.

Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just wanted to say to be careful of mapquest directions for out of state people. Did some quick searches and there are some much faster ways of getting here.
J


----------



## jeffr

and I just printed directions from mapquest.

I am going to bring some broms I just got that are too big for any of my tanks. Any one is welcomed to them since I have no use for them


----------



## alxamorales

Man, I wish I could go to this one so bad but I took the morning shift at my job for Saturday to go see a band play later that night...Everything seems to happen like that...Hey Jason, when's the next meeting after this one gonna be


----------



## ChrisK

Probably spring


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah probably spring. Unless we can squeeze one in at the end of october before it gets to cold. After that though probably not until march or april. Just call in sick.
J


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah probably spring. Unless we can squeeze one in at the end of october before it gets to cold. After that though probably not until march or april. Just call in sick.
> J


Spring is porbably when the next meeting will be. Trying to squeeze one in October is a bit tight, especially since your meeting hasn't happened yet.

What time do you work till? I'm sure you can sneak the meeting in before the concert


----------



## DCreptiles

Hey alex if you can go I'm deft going you can roll with me from my place. And Jason if you have oct/nov meet I'd be in to go


----------



## alxamorales

Believe me if I could take off, I would have done it already. If you can squeeze one in October I'll definitely be there.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

DCreptiles said:


> Hey alex if you can go I'm deft going you can roll with me from my place. And Jason if you have oct/nov meet I'd be in to go


We will have to see about that. It is possible but I dont know. I would like to get through tomorrow first.
J


----------



## ggazonas

alxamorales said:


> Believe me if I could take off, I would have done it already. If you can squeeze one in October I'll definitely be there.


Not to get off track, and no offense to Jason, but I think if we are going to have another meeting in October (which in my opinion is too soon) At least it should be at so one else's place. Its nice to see other peoples collection and of course it gives others an oppurtunity to come to meetings.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah probably to soon, we usually do every 2 months or so. Like George said having it rotate is better for so many reasons. Get to see more collections, shorter drives fro some and longer for others.
J


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah probably to soon, we usually do every 2 months or so. Like George said having it rotate is better for so many reasons. Get to see more collections, shorter drives fro some and longer for others.
> J


And considering the holidays are coming soon I think that Jasons originally estimate of March or April is probably pretty accurate.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I am comfortable doing a spring and fall meeting every year. Andy is next in line I believe anyway, or atleast he expressed interest in doing one. Now back on topic!!!!! See you all tomorrow.
J


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> I am comfortable doing a spring and fall meeting every year. Andy is next in line I believe anyway, or atleast he expressed interest in doing one. Now back on topic!!!!! See you all tomorrow.
> J


see you tomorow Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Come nice and early George. I need the grill cleaned and help sweeping and cleaning
J


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Come nice and early George. I need the grill cleaned and help sweeping and cleaning
> J


No problem. I'll be there


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I was just kidding, but I do have alot to do so any help would be rewarded.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

pshhh idc who throws the meets i just like the social gatherings and getting out of the house for a change.. plus im a frog addict.. and every meet and show i learn something new.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Yeah and this meet you will learn how to rake leaves from the yard.
J


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Alright enough joking from me today, I got to go and get busy doing stuff.
J


----------



## Julio

I will bring a pig skin, since yoru yard is pretty big maybe we can get a game going after we drink offcourse, we have to sweat it off before we drive.


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Yeah and this meet you will learn how to rake leaves from the yard.
> J


I'm good at raking leaves


----------



## BBoyette

Haha..If me and fraser get there early I don't mind helping with something.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> I will bring a pig skin, since yoru yard is pretty big maybe we can get a game going after we drink offcourse, we have to sweat it off before we drive.


Julio, thats a great idea. I'd be up for a game.


----------



## GBIII

I'm guessing Julio is not big on two hand touch...lol


----------



## Julio

Lol, dont worry george, i promised to leave my game face at home and the pads too


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Sounds good, bring whatever you would like. Somrone has to bring a glove also, I havent tossed a baseball around in a long time.
J


----------



## GBIII

That's good Julio 'cause I thought I was gonna have to bring my kids pads and it would have looked like Chris Farley in his "fat guy in a little coat" routine...lol


----------



## BBoyette

Beer, Football....looks like it will be a perfect day.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

ggazonas said:


> Not to get off track, and no offense to Jason, but I think if we are going to have another meeting in October (which in my opinion is too soon) At least it should be at so one else's place. Its nice to see other peoples collection and of course it gives others an oppurtunity to come to meetings.


I actually would love to host the next meeting, I know that I've posted this before so I'll just restate it.
Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Just wanted to post my address and phone number again.
134 Pennsylvania Ave
Flemington,NJ 08822
908-442-4022


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I forgot to mention to please NOT park on the street. There is plenty of parking in the back of the house.
J


----------



## rollinkansas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Sounds good, bring whatever you would like. Somrone has to bring a glove also, I havent tossed a baseball around in a long time.
> J


I have an extra one I can bring as well.


----------



## pa.walt

if anyone is interested i could bring a calling male c.b. solarte,200.00 mike k. line and f.r. 2 el dorados, 80.00 a piece. i have papers for the solarte, (treewalkers)
walt


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not sure if anyone will see this in time, but if anyone has crickets around 1/8"-1/4", I'd be interested in buying a 1000 count, or just a few if you can spare from your own stuff.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Corpus Callosum said:


> Not sure if anyone will see this in time, but if anyone has crickets around 1/8"-1/4", I'd be interested in buying a 1000 count, or just a few if you can spare from your own stuff.


Well if no one has any after the meet I know a great pet store that you can probably buy a case from. Its kinda on your way home. They usually have pinheads and all the sizes with a couple extra cases lying around.
J


----------



## pa.walt

you should of requested the crickets earler. i could of gotten you the 1000 you wished. i have some about 1/8 size. maybe somewhere from 100- 200.
walt


----------



## BBoyette

Thanks Jason had a real good time, I'm still stoked about the broms...they are sweet and I couldn't ask for a better price....I realized once me and Bob got halfway home that I forgot my got damn tanks, kinda pissed at myself for not remembering. 
Good to see everyone again!
Brandon


----------



## pa.walt

left the meet around 5:00. nice to meet people again. derek still hasn't bought the solarte from me yet thought 
thanks to jason and his wife for the hospitality. and the frogs for me and my friend i got.
hope everyone had a safe trip home. see some of you at the next hamburg show.
walt


----------



## GBIII

Great weather, great food and great company. I don't think we could ask for more! Thanks to Jason and his wife and thanks to all that helped make room in my frog room.

Where's Phil with his world famous meeting review though?

George


----------



## Philsuma

GBIII said:


> Where's Phil with his world famous meeting review though?


 
It was a great gathering...lotsa fun and @ 25 DB members...

Sorry the review is so short.....but

I'm kinda tired....feel a little dizzy....lightheaded...

Wondering if I contracted swine flu from George


----------



## DCreptiles

well first i would like to say thank you and his lovely wife for having us over. the food was great the weather was nice and it was nice to see everyone again and have some end of the summer fun.. im sorry Walt i didnt take the solarte from you. the price is a tad bit steep for my pockets and your dead set on selling and not trading it lol.. and Geroge thanks for the beautiful cobalt and tads my kid was talking about how awsome it was and how he cant wait for the tads to morph out so i made them his and see how he does with them from start to finish. lol i give it 5 months befor he loses interest haha. it was a great time i didnt leave Jasons till like 7pm cant wait for the next one!.


----------



## eos

It was a great experience for a first timer like me 

Thanks to Jason and family for the hospitality... I wish I could've taken those 2 Leucs from ya, but I feel that my tank's not ready for inhabitants yet...

Maybe if you don't sell them in a few months, I'll take 'em... or maybe when you get more froglets... who knows *shrug*

I hope everyone liked the Sam Adam's I brought .. it seemed to disappear like pancakes 

Can't wait for the next one...


----------



## GBIII

Philsuma said:


> Wondering if I contracted swine flu from George


You know me always willing to share!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I wanted to thank everyone for coming. I had a good time and met some new people. I hope you didnt get into to much trouble George.
J


----------



## GBIII

No Trouble at all... Called home no answer stopped for a couple of cold ones and still beat the wife home.... 

The best part is came home to three new eggs in the veradero viv....


----------



## Adven2er

Jason and his wife were great hosts. Thank you for a really good time.

It was nice to meet everyone and put some faces to the names.

I got a really nice Jewel orchid and some beautiful Broms from Jason's greenhouse and a fat bag of excelsior from Phil.

See you all next time.


----------



## Julio

Thanks to Jason his wife and kids for hosting such a gret meeting and for being such wonderful hosts. The food and conversations were great.


----------



## alluringeli

Thank you Jason and also want to thank your wonderful wife for having us over. I had a really great time. I was so glad to get out of the house being on bedside isnt fun lol. It was nice to see everyone. I'm glad I came. Cant wait to do it again....


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah great meeting, came home with some cool stuff and thanks Jason for getting what turned out to be the rarest broms in the world for me


----------



## Bob Fraser

Jason & Iris
Thanks for hosting today it went off without a hitch. I enjoyed talking to your Harley Mom(Elizabeth) & learned we apparently had a similar interest in childhood with bringing home a bunch of animals. I think your parents were a bit more understanding though. I always had to smuggle my pets into the house when my parents weren't around.I love that property of yours ,pretty sweet.The broms I got are stunning & Richard I've placed the broms I got from you in a 90 gal. Thanks again. Phil you did look a little under the weather when we were leaving. I met Kingnicky today & just want to let you know how cool your Dad is for showing his support to your hobby desires. Maybe at the next meeting I'll bring along a Red-tail for a flight display ( still trying to trap the biggest female I can find ) The bird kind!! 
Always a pleasure to see my frogging folks. I came with a smile & left with a bigger smile!!


----------



## rollinkansas

I had a great time as well. I still dont know 3/4ths of the people that came but it was fun regardless and hopefully I can attend more.


----------



## Bob Fraser

Rollinkansas, 
Welcome aboard!!
I hope that I introduced myself (Back-wards Harley Hat), because I always reflect on my first meeting that I attended & how out of place I felt! Frogs they're not for every-body but the one's like 'EM they really like "EM" and your always Lucky if your Loved one's love "EM" as much as you do or at least pretend to!! I hope you had a good experience on your first outing (so to speak). Welcome to the addiction!!
Cheers 
Bob Fraser


----------



## eos

rollinkansas said:


> I had a great time as well. I still dont know 3/4ths of the people that came but it was fun regardless and hopefully I can attend more.


Another first timer! Which one were you? I had the skull shirt and black kangol hat.


----------



## jeffr

Jason I want to thank you and your wife for having us over. Good people, good time, great frogs. Looking forward to many more mettings in the future


----------



## kingnicky101

I wanted to thank everybody for everything. Thanks Jason for those sweet broms and those awesome ff cultures. Thanks for hosting the meet, I had a great time and it was a lot of fun seeing new people and calling frogs. Thanks Adventurer for the free stuff you gave away. And thank you for the beautiful intermedius George, she is doing great. I also loved the food, I have no idea who made/brought what but it was delicious. Can't wait for the next meet to expand my collection more and get some unbeatable deals on supplies.


----------



## herper99

Sounds like I missed a great meeting. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## rollinkansas

eos said:


> Another first timer! Which one were you? I had the skull shirt and black kangol hat.


Black steelers tshirt and sweatpants.


----------



## DCreptiles

herper99 said:


> Sounds like I missed a great meeting. I wish I could have been there.


you were missed chris.. next time. befor i left Jasons we were talking and he said he cant see why we cant squeeze another one in befor it gets to cold. i agreed. for many of us this is one of the few chances we get to go out and leave the headaches home.


----------



## ggazonas

DCreptiles said:


> you were missed chris.. next time. befor i left Jasons we were talking and he said he cant see why we cant squeeze another one in befor it gets to cold. i agreed. for many of us this is one of the few chances we get to go out and leave the headaches home.


Didn't you take yours with you j/k


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks for hosting the meeting, was good to see everyone again.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

DCreptiles said:


> you were missed chris.. next time. befor i left Jasons we were talking and he said he cant see why we cant squeeze another one in befor it gets to cold. i agreed. for many of us this is one of the few chances we get to go out and leave the headaches home.


I am down! Whenever or wherever.
J


----------



## Julio

herper99 said:


> Sounds like I missed a great meeting. I wish I could have been there.


you did missed a great meeting, but at least you got to see Penn State loose.


----------



## herper99

Julio said:


> you did missed a great meeting, but at least you got to see Penn State loose.


Yeah, I had a feeling it wouldn't end well for them.


----------



## Julio

2 years in a row they lose to Iowa and there goes the national title.


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> you did missed a great meeting, but at least you got to see Penn State loose.


 
Oh SNAP


----------



## herper99

Julio said:


> 2 years in a row they lose to Iowa and there goes the national title.


They never had a chance at the National Title. Their schedule is way too weak, AND they should have never been ranked this year, let alone #5. The AP Pollers are idiots. Iowa has now gotten the better of them 8 of the last 9 times they played. Yeah well. They aren't great, but I love them anyway.


----------



## Julio

dont worry Chris, you will still get a BCS bowl, you should have came to the meeting our football game was much better than that one.


----------



## GBIII

herper99 said:


> . They aren't great, but I love them anyway.


Apparently enough to sit in the pouring rain while the rest of us talked frogs and had a good time...lol.... I missed the football game though... when did that break out?


----------



## Julio

i was just trying ti make Chris Jelous, it was just me George and Brandon playing catch, but it still beat sitting out in the rain, plus its always a good time to hang out with froggers, kick back have a few beers and keep talking frogs.


----------



## ggazonas

Jason

Just want to thankyou and your wife for hosting. Always a pleasure coming by and raiding your greenhouse 

Great seeing everyone again and it was nice throwing the football around with julio and brandon. Too bad no one else wanted to play, we couldn't have a NJ/NY vs PA/MD game


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I would have played but I had to man the grill.
J


----------



## eos

ggazonas said:


> Jason
> 
> Just want to thankyou and your wife for hosting. Always a pleasure coming by and raiding your greenhouse
> 
> Great seeing everyone again and it was nice throwing the football around with julio and brandon. Too bad no one else wanted to play, we couldn't have a NJ/NY vs PA/MD game


I would've played... but I don't think the girlfriend would have appreciated the excuse: "Sorry I picked you up 3 hours late babe... I had to play football"


----------



## ggazonas

Well there is always next time


----------



## boogsawaste

ggazonas said:


> Well there is always next time


Hopefully on a sunday


----------



## DCreptiles

i woulda played also.


----------



## Julio

ok next time everyone bring yoru pads and helmets!!


----------



## ChrisK

I think I'll pass, I literally get my @$$ kicked enough during the course of a normal week so I'm not gonna subject myself to more of it during a frog meeting haha


----------



## ErickG

I missed out on that. I would have been down to play. =)


----------



## pa.walt

yeah it could be the pa./md. terribilis against the ny/nj imitators.
all we would need would be the cheerleaders.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I call Mike with his pink shirt as our cheerleader.
J


----------



## DCreptiles

I think us by and nj ppl will have the azureus rep us keep it simple and original


----------

